# Young banker's suicide becomes twelfth in financial world this year



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

http://rt.com/usa/twelfth-banker-suicide-finicial-world-634/

What is going on? Does anyone here have any theory?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Global mortality rate for suicide is about 11 people per 100,000 every year. If only 12 people working in finance have committed suicide so far in 2014, that's very much lower than would be expected generally.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Perfect comment, MG.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes. Slow news day?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

The quote about ''of all the sections of finance I know of,nothing comes close to the emotional endurance as investment banking does"
That prob is telling,might not be the reason but I am sure it doesn't help if one is battling other demons ect


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

OP: you should really find a better news source. rt.com is not credible.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

These deaths have been reported by the media for awhile now.

Some blame stress levels..........some think it is connected to LIBOR and similar criminal activity.........others don't know the answer.

Unfortunately, it seems to be continuing.

http://business.financialpost.com/2014/02/21/why-high-finance-workers-commit-suicide/


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

There has been lots of downsizing in the industry for the past several years. And a lot more scrutiny from within and from external regulators.


----------



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

GoldStone said:


> OP: you should really find a better news source. rt.com is not credible.


I originally read about it on Financial Post but guessed pasted the wrong link.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

From reading Garth Turner's blog today.......and the startling statistics contained therein........I think there will soon be more than enough stress to go around.

76% of US workers without a pension plan...........have $1000 in retirement savings?

Such is the real results of the housing debacle and recession. It totally wiped out a whole generation of middle class citizens.

With 85 million boomers retiring within 10 years........."stress" is destined to become a top health challenge in the years ahead.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

MoneyGal said:


> Global mortality rate for suicide is about 11 people per 100,000 every year. If only 12 people working in finance have committed suicide so far in 2014, that's very much lower than would be expected generally.


How many kill themselves by shooting themselves in the head and body with a nail gun? 7 or 8 times?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think statistics of suicides are gathered at that level of granularity. 

So intentional drug overdose = run of the mill suicide, nail gun to the head = pending global financial collapse? I'm trying to understand the point you are making with your rhetorical question.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

what a way to go,did this guy pump his head with a nail gun?
Didn't catch that part when I skimmed through it.
I own several framing guns and I gotta say of all the ways to kill oneself that has got to be about the worst,he is lucky he died actually because it would of been more likely he would of ended up a veggie.
I don't understand why it would be so hard to believe though the man/or investment bankers ect(ESP young ones)kill them selfs over the stress,this guy was connected to the London whale incident.
I also wouldn't entirely discount a cover up(unlikely)but maybe the young guy knew something he shouldn't of and it was hit/cover-up.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> I don't think statistics of suicides are gathered at that level of granularity.
> 
> So intentional drug overdose = run of the mill suicide, nail gun to the head = pending global financial collapse? I'm trying to understand the point you are making with your rhetorical question.


The point is there are some mighty funny things going on. The fact that there has been a rash of suicides in the financial field does not tell the whole story. Many of them are very peculiar, one might almost say suspicious.

I have no idea what is behind it, just saying these deaths may be more than a coincidence.

The nail gun refers to the suicide of Richard Talley, founder and CEO of American Title Services.

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_2...le-ceo-dead-grisly-suicide?source=most_viewed


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

This banker jumped and landed on the side walk(just read it again more carefully)realize I am talking to myself here but what ever happened to the garage in car method of suicide??(while listen to pink Floyd or something drunk on whiskey)
Suicide is disturbing in and of it self but for the life of me I cant figure out how some people decide how to go.
If your going to jump pick a body of water off a bridge!atleast that way you go out doing one hell of a dive(imagine how far you could go if you did a pencil dive?seriously!in a twisted morbid way dare I say that might be one hell of a thrill to jump off a bridge into water.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

What if they were murders made to look like suicide? I think that is what a lot of people suspect. Especially when you look at the method of suicide (jump out window) (pushed out window), (shot self in head with nail gun) (shot by someone else with nail gun) etc.

None locked themselves in the garage and died of carbon monoxide, which is a popular method of suicide at least in Japan, but harder to fake and not a popular murder weapon.

To make my point crystal clear, I am not saying they are murders. I have no idea if they were or were not, all I have to go on is the news reports. But it certainly looks like a funny string of coincidences to me. And by funny, I mean unusual, unprecedented, unbelievable. Not humorous.

Hope this is clear.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

There is an old prairies joke:

"Q: How many bankers does it take to grease a combine?
A: Only one if you feed him in real slow."


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> The point is there are some mighty funny things going on. The fact that there has been a rash of suicides in the financial field does not tell the whole story. Many of them are very peculiar, one might almost say suspicious.
> 
> I have no idea what is behind it, just saying these deaths may be more than a coincidence.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that require police corruption or incompetence? Or very capable hitmen (at disguising murder as a suicide)...


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> Wouldn't that require police corruption or incompetence? Or very capable hitmen (at disguising murder as a suicide)...


You don't do it while the police are watching.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Police usually investigate apparent suicides to rule out foul play.


----------



## Squash500 (May 16, 2009)

IMHO some financial suicides are obviously caused by some of these "big shot" investment bankers etc being on the wrong side of big trades.

In the Bernie Madoff fiasco a lot of financial guys committed suicide because they didn't do their due diligence. That's why to this day I don't personally trust any financial services professional whatsoever. I buy my own ETFS and watch the markets everyday to make sure no funny business is going on.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> Police usually investigate apparent suicides to rule out foul play.


It will be interesting to see what they find out.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I have been mentioning this for awhile on the forum and it could be a big deal.

Fourth financial services executive bites the dust from an apparent suicide caused by shooting himself in the head and torso with seven or eight nails from a nail gun. One thing I wonder is how does someone get off 7 or 8 shots to the head and torso with a nail gun and it is still considered a suicide. 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-0...ail-gun-wounds

Maybe he shot to far away in the first few shots to the head and looked like hellraiser as none of them went through the skull until he did it right on the seventh or eighth shot. 
http://www.imagesjournal.com/issue09...ws/hellraiser/

One thing I find odd or troubling is all these dead bankers showing up from apparent suicides in the past few weeks. The markets really haven't dropped all that much so I wonder what is up with this. 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-0...ad-inside-week

The article above is a little old from Jan. 31/14.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> What if they were murders made to look like suicide? I think that is what a lot of people suspect. Especially when you look at the method of suicide (jump out window) (pushed out window), (shot self in head with nail gun) (shot by someone else with nail gun) etc.


Can your family still collect life insurance on you if it's a nail gun to the head suicide? 



> None locked themselves in the garage and died of carbon monoxide, which is a popular method of suicide at least in Japan, but harder to fake and not a popular murder weapon.


Now why isn't that a more popular way to go? Colourless, odorless if it's a propane burner inside the house. There was an accidental suicide this past week in Brampton, where
the furnace failed and they bought in a propane construction heater to keep warm instead of calling the furnace repair man. One of the couple's sons found the couple and one of their sons
in the upstairs that could not be revived by paramedics. Another couple were downstairs but they managed to survive.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Since I watched the videos online about Investment Bankers by the ex-goldman sach employee Anton Kreil.... my perspective compelety changed


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

CDC says there has been more deaths from suicides then from COVID.


----------

